# Headless installation



## kr651129 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there a way to do a headless installation with FreeBSD 9.0 without using a serial cable?


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 24, 2012)

How did you intend on interacting with the system to get it installed?


----------



## Uniballer (Nov 24, 2012)

What is KVM over IP?  But a serial cable is a lot cheaper (and probably more secure).


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, I tend to have IPMI with KVM over IP on all my serious server boards for this kind of stuff... Plug in mains, setup IPMI and main network connection and go home. The first time I mounted a boot image over internet and changed some BIOS settings while I was sipping my coffee at home in the morning, that was really great


----------

